

Siri authentication bypass - xtacy
http://www.triskt.com/word/2011/10/18/ios-5-siri-authentication-bypass/

======
davidcollantes
It is a feature, that is, working as intended. You can disable Siri from being
used while phone is locked under "Passcode lock."

